# Vizsla Temperament



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Why do I love the Vizsla temperament so much?
A few days ago I took my boy Willie to the Vet for his springtime checkup. He needed a distemper/parvo booster shot, too. We were waiting in an exam room for the doctor to come in. Willie was trembling, so obviously a little scared, but he stood with his nose right by the door, wagging his tail the whole time, because he loves his doctor. What a sweet temperament! He faced his fear with cheerfulness.
Then I started thinking about it... and I realized that in the whole time I've had him (since early 2009), I have never heard him growl. Not once!

Anyone else have an example of this great Vizsla temperament?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a couple I believe to be indicative of the breed. For instance, Our Bloodhound has normal droopy eyes, and they are always moist. Fergy grooms Pearls eyes daily, and often does her ears. He is very tender and often will lick her eyes and face first thing in the morning. It reminds me of a morning kiss. When he jumps down off the bed, he goes over and takes care of her eyes. I know she likes it by her response, but she never ever reciprocates.

Another thing I have noticed when Fergy and Max play together, they are "fair"... One will find a stick, the other will chase him around to steal it. If unsuccessful after a while, the one with the stick will put it down so the other can get it, and the the chase starts over. They will do this numerous times, just passing the stick back and forth to chase each other... it can be any thing they find, a ball, paper bag, water bottle... but they deliberately make a game
of it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So they are very fair-minded with each other... and also very clever to have invented their own game!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

tk, the second part of your post reminds me of this pic I snapped a few years ago at a vizsla playdate. Big brother Chester was chewing on this stick, when his little sister came up and also wanted to chew it. He very gently played tug of war with her and when she let go, he would lower his head back down so she could grab it again. Very sweet to watch.


----------

